# Gross / referral / service fee



## PcRuler (Apr 20, 2018)

to get the amount deposited to my account so my final cut, do i add gross + tips + referral - service fee, or gross + tips - referall - service fee?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

PcRuler said:


> to get the amount deposited to my account so my final cut, do i add gross + tips + referral - service fee, or gross + tips - referall - service fee?


I don't u understand your question.


----------



## PcRuler (Apr 20, 2018)

which of these numbers show how much would have been deposited into my account


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I think this would be better answered in the Canada section of this forum.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I believe it would be the latter- subtracting service fees paid by the customer.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Why don't you look at the account where the funds are deposited -- and use that figure to determine how much Uber is deducting? 
We are not familiar with some of the terminology - like what the incentive section means, nor how earning are broken down in Canada


----------

